# Suche Studienarbeit Thema?



## chriswriter (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich meine alten Accounts irgendwie vergessen habe, musste ich mal neu anmelden.

Ich studiere Informationsverarbeitung an der FH Bielefeld und habe z.Z. Semesterferien.

Nun würde ich gerne meine Studienarbeit beginnen. Allerdings benötige ich noch ein schönes Thema.

Ich will auch gleich zwei Fliegen mit einem Schlag erledigen. Am besten wäre eine Arbeit die auch die Linux Community unterstützt. 

Der Kernel ist mein Ziel!

Was fehlt euch am Kernel? 
Wie wäre für euch besser? 
Welche Funktionalitäten braucht ihr?
Fehlt euch ein Treiber? (wenn ja, brauch ich auch die Hardware, müsste man drüber sprechen, leihweise)

Gibt mir Tipps...


Danke euch!
Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Januar 2007)

Hmm, vielleicht intelligenteres Swapping? Also nicht, dass ich das wirklich benoetige, mein System swapt eh so gut wie garnicht (und beim naechsten Upgrade wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr  ), aber es gibt da eine interessante Diskussion zu. Ausserdem faellt mir sonst nichts ein, ich bin mit dem Kernel eigentlich recht zufrieden.


----------

